# Iron and HB levels



## Kess

Does anyone have any other suggestions for me re. iron? Weeks ago (something in me says my 28 week apptmnt, but I can't remember exactly) my HB level was 10.2. My MW said that was a little low, but not what she considers anaemic (though she did acknowledge that other people do consider that anaemic), and recommended we managed it with diet as my IBS caused me a lot of pain when I was last on iron supplements. I really upped my intake of red meat, green vegetables, and dried apricots etc, reduced how much tea I was drinking (down to one cup of redbush a day, and redbush is half the tannins of ordinary tea), and didn't have any dairy with iron-rich foods. I also increased my vitamin c with the iron. A couple of weeks later, someone suggested Spatone and another iron supplement supposed to be gentle on the stomach, and I started on them too. At my 34 week appointment, MW took more blood and my iron has gone UP! ... to 10.3 :dohh:. MW said this shows what a good thing it is that we upped my iron, since baby is obviously in there with a little magnet and goodness knows how low it'd be if I hadn't been having such a high intake! But I'd like to correct my levels more before the birth, partly because bleeding heavily is a fear of mine, and I REALLY don't want to have to go to hospital due to it. I'm now on 3 sachets of Spatone a day, plus all the dietary changes, and I'm going to go and see if I can get Spatone on prescription since it's going to get expensive at that rate! What else can I do? Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Freya

It sounds you've got everything covered diet wise. I read your post as I went through this at 28 week appointment and am about to get my bloods done this week to see if my levels have gone up.

I've been taking an iron tablet every other day, as like you an IBS sufferer, and really didn't want my digestion upset. I was on 2 spatone a day but have upped that myself to 3 after reading other midwives had suggested it.

I eat 5 dried pitted prunes a day (not everyone's delight, but I have to say it has kept things 'maoving as they should' as they say? So constipation has never been an issue thankfully. Generally more red meats, red cabbage, dried apricots.... and I returned to take my prenatal vitamins ontop of everything.

It honestly sounds you are doing a fab job, and as you say, if you hadn't been on top of things imagine how low your levels would be now! I'll be watching the thread to see if anyone has any ideas about upping the iron that we haven't tried yet.


xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I can't remember what I took but I'm pretty sure it was more than 3 sachets a day. I tried to get in on prescription but they wouldn't do it. Floradix is another good alternative but not always easy to lay yr hands on. Ring round health food places for stock. 

I've just read my maternity notes and i never got mine above 9.6 for my home birth but the research shows around 9 is optimal in late pregnancy anyway. Ill look for the reference for that for you. 

I was concerned about bleeding and need to go in after but we just went for a wait and see approach with the 3rd stage. If the blood loss was a bit brisk then I'd have the syntometrine to help with it and hope that avoided the need to transfer. Even if the injection caused a retained placenta it wouldn't really matter at that point as I'd be going in for the bleeding anyway!
As it was loss was normal so everything was fine. And to say how obsessed they were with my iron before they completely forgot about it once he was here and didn't even retest!


----------



## GemBaxter

I am taking Spatone for my iron levels and I am anaemic. It is a sachet of water that is really rich in iron. Add it to some orange juice and drink once a day.

I have noticed a difference in my iron levels but have also been combining with prescription tablets. Only been taking a week though and feel much better.

Well worth a shot! 

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Gem I think she said she's already taking spa tone....:)


----------



## indigo_fairy

I'm not sure what my actual levels are, but my ferritin (long term iron stores) level was 6 and is now 14, which is still pretty low but my MW wasn't too concerned in trying to stop my HB because of it (probably too many other reasons to worry about this one!). I did ask how I can get my iron up if I'm eating iron rich foods, taking the supp's x2 daily, plus my multi vit, and extra Vit C? She said basically the body will only absorb a certain amount, so if you're level isn't going down you're doing well :)


----------



## GemBaxter

Mervs Mum said:


> Gem I think she said she's already taking spa tone....:)

Bloody baby brain! :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol: At least you have an excuse!! I dont know what mine is sometimes :wacko: xx


----------



## lovedupgirl

I had the same problem when trying for a HB nearly two years ago,MW kept saying if my iron levels did not rise it would have to be a hospital birth.

I ate lots of steak,green leafy veg especially curly kale and lots of dried apricots, I also took spatone which is disgusting but works:thumbup:

Within 2 weeks my iron levels had risen and I got my HB.:happydance:


----------



## lesleyann

I had really low iron with my son, so i keep thinking about this but they wont even test me till 26weeks, where as before i was tested at 14weeks... However before i possibly start taking something i was wondering is it possible to have to high an iron level? Just been looking at this spatone stuff?


----------

